# Windows update stuck on Searching...



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently moved to Windows 8.1 in my laptop and my Windows update gets stuck in Searching for Updates...

I did all the troubleshooting described in this page, several times: 

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058/en-us

I found another page that describes how to update Windows using PowerShell. This method is working fine with me, and I am getting updates. Here is the link:
[FIX] Windows Update Ran Into A Problem. Error Code 8024A008 - Kapil Sparks™

But this needs to be run manually. I wanted to get automatic updates. 

Can somebody guide me here? Any other troubleshooting steps?

:whistling:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try what is seen here:

Windows 7 update fails with code 80070308 - Microsoft Community


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, but this is not helping.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Even after the registry key change?

How long are you allowing to search for updates? Does it ever produce an error?


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the error code: 8024A008.

Every time I run the online Windows update troubleshooter, it fixes some problems. I try to update, get the same error. Run the online troubleshooter again, fixes the same problems. I tried restarting in between.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You missed my first question. The guide I linked above recommends the change of a registry key. Did you make that change?


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

*HKLM\Components* probably do not exist in 8.1. Could not locate the folder in the registry.

Searched for *pendingrequired *in the registry. Nothing found. :banghead:


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I not doing something right?:sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See this here and if you can, try the manual process:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, please see here (scroll down the page) to inbox corruption repair How to Repair the Component Store in Windows 8 | Windows OS Hub


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

nowadays windows update takes as much as 10 minutes to find if you have any updates available. the time taken is needed it looks as server load can be high.
if update has any problem it should say so and correct .you will get notification
if problem is there or error report will come up.


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> See this here and if you can, try the manual process:
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058?wa=wsignin1.0



I tried all these already. Please see my first post.:banghead: :banghead::banghead:


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi, please see here (scroll down the page) to inbox corruption repair How to Repair the Component Store in Windows 8 | Windows OS Hub



Did this. No corruption detected. :huh:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

faithhealer said:


> I tried all these already. Please see my first post.:banghead: :banghead::banghead:


Yes, but did you run the fix it or follow the manual steps?


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, but did you run the fix it or follow the manual steps?


I did both. Several times. Every time I run Fixit, it finds several errors and fixes. The same errors it will find again and fix, if I run it twice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Mason Higgins (Apr 23, 2015)

Windows Update hangs when searching for current updates to install - Microsoft Community

This one will help.


----------



## faithhealer (Nov 6, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum



Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-current/f680b16d-1dee-4054-8d44-a05ace0c0fff


----------

